# Cute Alert! Baby Fig



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I had to take this wee one out of the nest today to band him,had to take a pic, his parents are two pretty grizzle figuritas, the bands are so small!...hope this one stays on. enjoy.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cute!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

just imagine having two of these, hand raised, and thinging that the top of your head is their personal landing pad.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> just imagine having two of these, hand raised, and thinging that the top of your head is their personal landing pad.
> Daryl


I would be thrilled, the landing on the head part, not the hand rearing part...lol... Im lucky in that he/she has good parent birds thus far.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

hand feeding was easy with these kids.Tweetie was nearly dead when I found him abandoned in the loft,but he's made up for it since.And Squishy was raised mostly by good parents, but I wanted company for Tweetie,and Squishy was in a nest being eyed by some very aggressive big pigeons looking to start their own family.I was afraid that if I left Squishola in the nest,I'd end up with a very picked on or dead baby.It was an easy decision to pull and feed. Besides,spattered hand feeding formula is so good for your complexion
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an absolute doll! He looks like he is just too tiny for that band I know you are enjoying these babies. Are you going to name him?

Daryl, I can imagine how cute your little kids are (love the names), I just hope they don't mix up their personal landing pad with where they go to the bathroom.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG Just Adorable!!
The band looks huge, LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the band does look big...but the back toe is holding it on so far... I have not named him/her but I just have been calling him/her my little binkie....I only let them hatch the one, as I want my other pair to hatch one as well, that way I won't have to many related so maybe both pairs of offspring can find partners one day...we will see.

and yes the feeding formula is good for your hair too...lol...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> What an absolute doll! He looks like he is just too tiny for that band I know you are enjoying these babies. Are you going to name him?
> 
> Daryl, I can imagine how cute your little kids are (love the names), I just hope they don't mix up their personal landing pad with where they go to the bathroom.


Treesa,
That's what Boni's Birdwear is for. I only have one suit, so the kids take turns (unless I have a hat on, and then I don't give a poop.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a darling little, bitty baby! Awfully cute!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa,
> That's what Boni's Birdwear is for. I only have one suit, so the kids take turns (unless I have a hat on, and then I don't give a poop.
> Daryl


GOOD DEAL!!! 

I would love to see pics of these little ones in their birdwear, what a unique sight that must be!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, I have to get a pic of the terrible two, and of Beeper for my friends here. It was snowing (swear words) when I was driving home from work, and the garage floor (concrete) was wet. Bet you all can guess what I did. Yup, fell down, hellity hoop. Stiff and sore today. Then, 10:30 last night when the dogs had to go for potty break, it was really coming down. All gone today.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Yes, I have to get a pic of the terrible two, and of Beeper for my friends here. It was snowing (swear words) when I was driving home from work, and the garage floor (concrete) was wet.* Bet you all can guess what I did. Yup, fell down, hellity hoop. Stiff and sore today. *Then, 10:30 last night when the dogs had to go for potty break, it was really coming down. All gone today.
> Daryl



Oh No, not again...I hope you feel better and don't fall anymore. Snow is coming down kind of early, then?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, it was my own fault. I wear those Crocs for work, and when the bottom treads wear away, they are bad news on wet floors. And, I don't know how I managed, but I fell forward instead of back, and landed on my knees. Well, being built like a pouter pigeon explains the forward dive, and let's leave it at that, o.k. Going shopping for new work shoes tomorrow. Could have gone today, but just wanted to play with birdies and doggies and do housework today.
Daryl


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> well, it was my own fault. I wear those Crocs for work, and when the bottom treads wear away, they are bad news on wet floors. And, I don't know how I managed, but I fell forward instead of back, and landed on my knees. *Well, being built like a pouter pigeon explains the forward dive, and let's leave it at that, o.k.* Going shopping for new work shoes tomorrow. Could have gone today, but just wanted to play with birdies and doggies and do housework today.
> Daryl


You say that and call yourself pigeonmama. your are a beautiful person. Take good care of yourself, the world needs people like you.

Tony


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Big T,
You made me blush !!!
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I had to put the band back on...it is good now.. I just love this little guy/girl.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> well I had to put the band back on...it is good now.. I just love this little guy/girl.


As well you should, he is a cute little fellow. On a side note, my two California frillbacks should come in tomorrow. Should be good company for my Virginia frillbacks. Puctures to come when I can pry my camera back from my teenage daughter's hands.

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Big T said:


> As well you should, he is a cute little fellow. On a side note, my two California frillbacks should come in tomorrow. Should be good company for my Virginia frillbacks. Puctures to come when I can pry my camera back from my teenage daughter's hands.
> 
> Tony


oh boy! you know I really do want to see them all!


----------

